
Ask HN: What companies are currently using VR/AR for commercial purposes? - meco
and what are these commercial purposes?
======
Diaznash
As a guy who has used the Samsung Gear VR on many occasions, and also the
Google cardboard from the early days, I have always believed VR is for
commercial use while AR is what will be used by everybody else. Seating at
home and looking around gets tiring pretty quickly, but that wont be the case
in a commercial setup. My startup is focusing on this but I want to use
several gear VR devices all in sync, which can make it possible, lets say, to
showcase a real estate property in a real estate exhibition, or showcase
tourism features like the great wilder beast migration (am a Kenyan) to a
group of tourists on behalf of a touring firm. That can extend to even
shooting weddings in 360 degrees, etc. I also have focus in using 360 degrees
pictures and videos that can be somehow interactive (Not planning on starting
a war on how 360 isn't VR) Anyway, now I just have to overcome trying to fund
it and the depression of not being able to yet.

------
thenomad
Do you mean aside from games? I run a company focused on VR games, but I'm not
sure if you're excluding that use case.

~~~
meco
Ya, I meant more of non-gaming commercial purposes.

------
tiredwired
Search for "car virtual reality" It's used in auto design and eventually
sales.

------
arcadeparade
Architects

------
hushhushdsfds
My startup is working on VR app for overcoming fears & phobias. Imagine you
can practice giving speech in front of audience. Or learning to relax in a
social event.

There are already bunch of such startups but we are integrating a few more
sensors and meditation techniques in our app.

